# Perhaps the most nimble easy riding bike I ever had



## phantom (Feb 6, 2021)

Scattante Hybrid of sorts. Weighs *26* lbs. S7 SRAM internal 7 speed/coaster. quick release seat post and front wheel. 3 piece cranks and mostly all aluminum components. I think it's a 2008 not positive.


----------



## Oilit (Feb 6, 2021)

phantom said:


> Scattante Hybrid of sorts. Weighs *26* lbs. S7 SRAM internal 7 speed/coaster. quick release seat post and front wheel. 3 piece cranks and mostly all aluminum components. I think it's a 2008 not positive.
> 
> View attachment 1352803
> 
> ...



You don't see many bikes with "shoulders" on the fork any more. Most are some kind of "unicrown" design. What size are the tires?


----------



## phantom (Feb 6, 2021)

Oilit said:


> You don't see many bikes with "shoulders" on the fork any more. Most are some kind of "unicrown" design. What size are the tires?



Interesting you ask. They are Kenda's on Alex rims. This is on the tire : 700x380   40x622  28x 1 5/8  x 1 1/2


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 6, 2021)

Nice Lookin' frame design on that one.  Looks FUN !  thanks for sharing


----------



## Eric Amlie (Feb 7, 2021)

It looks familiar.
I think I test rode one of those years ago, mainly because I wanted to check out the 7 speed internal gear hub.
IIRC, it was a fairly expensive(for me, I'm cheap) bike. Like $700? I may be remembering that wrong though.


----------

